# Photo Tent Kit



## jleiwig (Jun 5, 2009)

Who has the best deal on photo tent kits?  I'm looking for the one that comes with lights and a mini tripod plus backgrounds.  I remember seeing them at walmart a while back, but haven't seen any recently.


----------



## Mazzywv (Jun 5, 2009)

not sure who has the best deal, but i have seen them on ebay.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 5, 2009)

I got mind from Ritz camera. several to chosse from.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 5, 2009)

I got mine off of ebay. Made a big difference in my pictures.


----------



## dgscott (Jun 5, 2009)

Harbor Freight has one that I use -- folds down into a nice little compact carryall.
Doug


----------



## palmermethod (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is Harbor Freight link and info:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=65797


     [FONT=arial, sans-serif]A complete desktop kit with fold up light box, 2 lights, mini tripod and two-pocket nylon carrying case for portability.
[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=arial, sans-serif]
Backdrop provides clean backgrounds and optimal lighting which can provide you with studio quality pictures using your own camera
Convenient carrying case features a built-in handle to easily transport the studio around[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]      [FONT=arial, sans-serif]Studio box dimensions: 16" L x 16" W x 16" H; Folding base (unfolded): 20-1/2" L x 8-1/4" W x 1/2" H; Telescoping pole: 11" L to 16-3/4" L; Light assembly: 9" L x 2-5/8" L x 3-3/4" deep; Light cord: 69" L; Backdrop cloth: 31-3/4" L x 16-1/4" W x 1/64" thick
[/FONT]          

         [FONT=arial, sans-serif]                         [/FONT]*[FONT=arial, sans-serif]ITEM 65797-0VGA[/FONT]*

 [FONT=arial, sans-serif]            [/FONT] [FONT=arial, sans-serif]            [/FONT]
*[FONT=arial, sans-serif]$39.99[/FONT]*


----------



## BigShed (Jun 5, 2009)

I also got mine off Ebay, it came with 3 coloured background cloths and 2 glossy acrylic tables, 1 white and 1 black.

I would recommend getting one with CFLs (low enegery compact fluoros) rather than the halogen lights.

Not only will they give a softer light, but they will put out much less heat whilst you are working. Mine have a colour temperature of 5200K.

Once you get one, you may want to read through this site for some very useful tips on light tent photography.


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2009)

I need one of those too, damn, just to many things to buy.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are some common color temp of various lighting situations.
1700 K Match flame   1850 K Candle flame   2700–3300 K Incandescent light bulb   3350 K Studio "CP" light   3400 K Studio lamps, photofloods, etc.   4100 K Moonlight, xenon arc lamp   5000 K Horizon daylight   5500–6000 K Typical daylight, electronic flash   6500 K Daylight, overcast   9300 K CRT screenDo a good turn daily!
Don



BigShed said:


> Mine have a colour temperature of 5200K.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 5, 2009)

The Harbor Freignt tent looks exactly like the one I purchased...*American Recorder SIB-101CS Photo Studio-in-a-Box*

for $75 or so three years ago.

Do a good turn daily!
Don




palmermethod said:


> Here is Harbor Freight link and info:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=65797
> 
> 
> ...


----------

